# Roland vinyl cutter CX24 on Linux?



## blues_mack (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi everybody!

I'm using Mandriva One - 2008.0, but that isn't important for this topic because it seems to me that Roland cutters aren't supported from any Linux distribution at all. 

That is the only reason that I must reject Linux. I MUST have Roland CX24 installed. 

If anybody have some experience about that issue, please share it here. 

Thanks.


----------



## lensman3 (Oct 19, 2007)

Google had several hits with CX24 drivers and Linux.

Did you contact Roland? Or search their Web site?


----------



## blues_mack (Mar 3, 2008)

Check on those issues and you'll see that there's nothing really solved. 

Yes, I tryed with Roland support. Answer was : none available.


----------



## lensman3 (Oct 19, 2007)

In your reading, did you see anything about printer emulation and what "printer language" was used? Does it use Postscript, HPGL, or something like that? What I'm suggesting is there a printer driver by another manufacturer that is "close" and would work.

Is there a driver for MAC's? OS X is a Unix clone and the OS X driver might be compiled for Linux.


----------



## blues_mack (Mar 3, 2008)

It uses HPGL (.plt files). 

I've tried with Roland support once again, maybe I could have driver for Mac. And I will search for some drivers from similar machines to try with.

I will be back here again for shure. To post solution or to ask more questions. ray:


----------



## lensman3 (Oct 19, 2007)

I spent about an hour yesterday looking for an hpgl driver and didn't find one. I found a postscript to hpgl converter. So you might have to dump a postscript file and then convert to an hpgl and spool that to the printer. This is really an unacceptable solution (in my opinion)!

Is there any other printer language the printer can use?


----------



## blues_mack (Mar 3, 2008)

Sorry, I had a lot of work lately...

No, there isn't any other language, as I know so far.

Roland support (USA) passes me to Italian support site. I don't understand the language, so I will try at other support sites. As far as I can discover on my own, seems that there are no ready-made drivers for MacOS either. I'm quite a dummy for anything except Windows, I don't know is there a way to set this printer without a driver. Maybe it uses some adjustment of some other drivers.
:4-dontkno


----------



## lensman3 (Oct 19, 2007)

This is really at shot in the dark for working and that is maybe "nspluginwrapper" would work. It is used by 64-bit Firefox to emulate 32-bit software. It provides the interface so the youtube, etc will work under Linux. Maybe there is a "wrapper" like wine where the XP driver will work.

Just a thought.


----------



## gary lang (Apr 1, 2009)

I developed some linux scripts that work great with my roland hpgl engravers and mill. They will work perfectly with your vinyl cutter with a bit of tweaking. You can print from coreldraw (wine) or inkscape.

www.securetech-ns.ca


----------

